# Löschen von datein dei kleiner als vorgabe sind



## PowerCheat (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo ich würde gerne alle Datein in einern Verzeichnis löschen die kleiner sind als z.b. 5 kb

Nur finde ich nix was mir dabei hilft.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen.


----------



## Navy (20. Juli 2008)

rm `find / -size -5k`

Bitte vorsicht dabei und unbdeingt das Verzeichnis "/" anpassen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Juli 2008)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> rm `find / -size -5k`


Zwei kleine Anmerkungen hierzu:

Nach allem was ich so gelesen habe soll die folgende Schreibweise besser sein:


```
rm $(find / -size -5k)
```

find kennt die Aktion -delete, dadurch laesst sich diese Schachtelung vermeiden.


```
find / -size -5k -delete
```

Funktionell wird sich dadurch nichts aendern, dennoch wollte ich diese beiden Punkte mal fix loswerden.


----------

